# VDay Soaps



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I made four VDay soaps this weekend and only 3 turned out. My Love spell doesn't look at all as I had planned because I can't swirl worth a poop. But - I have 3 lbs of great smelling ugly soap just for me!

Very Sexy for Him - Going to rename Hubba Hubba






Pink Sugar w/ Vanilla Stabilizer - thinking of a new name





Blue Sugar w/ Vanilla Stabilizer - thinking of a new name


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 23, 2008)

Way cool! 8)   

Paul


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the top one!  WOW you swirl nice!  Not sure what you are talking about not being able to swirl!


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the way you did the pink/blue sugars! They are absolutely devine!  And your swirls are very pretty also!


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 24, 2008)

WOW!!!

The Pink Sugar is freaking awesome!!!!

Can you give a tutorial on how you put that together?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys - they were fun to make.

Brian - these are basically just layers. I left the tops unscented so the Pink Sugar wouldn't change it's color. So there is scented bottom - then a black layer and a white layer. They I poured both those layers at a pretty thin trace to get them to mix a bit. The very top pink crumbly part is unscented colored and chopped CP soap that I pushed into the top of the soap.


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks great! Very colorful! Buuuuuttttt. You forgot to post the forth batch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL - no - I didn't forget. They just look awful!

And - I am sad to say - despite the use of the Vanilla Stabilizer - the Blue Sugar is turning brown. Not evenly either. Ugh. The Pink Sugar looks exactly the same though. It's weird that the Blue is turning.


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

Is the Blue Sugar, just Pink Sugar FO in blue soap?

It may be turning brown un-evenly because there is a slight swirl in that blue base. Possibly it is a reaction with the dye you used?


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 25, 2008)

pretty soapies. I really like the shape of your bars.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love your soaps! The Pink sugar looks like chocolate creamsickle!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Is the Blue Sugar, just Pink Sugar FO in blue soap?
> 
> It may be turning brown un-evenly because there is a slight swirl in that blue base. Possibly it is a reaction with the dye you used?



No - Blue Sugar is the Men's scent or brother to Pink Sugar - different FO.


----------



## breathenatural (Jan 26, 2008)

They look so decadent!


----------



## campbellsoap (Jan 26, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!  Boy I have a LONG way to go!!

jackie


----------



## Mandy (Jan 29, 2008)

Mmmmm. . . Very Sexy for Him is one of my FAVORITE man scents.

Lookin great


----------

